# Enquiry



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to forums & baby birds so desperately need help with both at the min please! Yesterday my husband appeared home with a baby bird, he thinks is a ring neck dove?, it that had fallen out of a 40ft tree where he works so there is no way he can get it back to its nest. Ive enclosed a photo if anyone can help identify it and if anyone can tell me how to feed and care for this unfortunate little fella I would be eternally grateful as I really want to help it. Its spent the night in a shallow box filled with kitchen paper and seems to have has been preening itself and spreading its wings a little but unfortunately it doesn't seem interested in food or water,........ neither of which I actually know how to administer I might add. So please if there's anyone out there on this big wide web that can help me to save this bird I'd appreciate it I cant bear to think I'm just sat watching it slowly starve!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It looks like a collared dove. Are you in the UK?

Here is a page on *caring for a baby pigeon* which should provide you with a lot of the information that you need. 

Please also read the page on *collared doves* and check the page on *Rescue Centres*. In a rescue centre he would be able to mix with other dovies.

One of our members has recent experience of hand raising collared doves and was keeping a note of how much they should weigh and how much they should eat. I will ask her and another member with recent experience to have a look at this thread.


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi thank you so much for your quick reply I will look on the sites you suggest. Yes I am in the UK I live in Rotherham, South Yorkshire


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the nearest pigeon friendly rescue centre to you that I know of:

South Yorkshire Animal Rescue 
South Road 
Sheffield 
South Yorkshire 
England 
S6 3TD 

01142349656


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Fostermum - PM Sent


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

CYnthia has sent me a note to have a look at your thread. I can see Woodywood has made contact which is great and I'll dig out my info on the Collared Doves I raised and come back to you with some feed and weight estimates.

Keep us posted as to how you're doing and we can help you along as much as you need.

Thanks for taking this little one in.

Janet


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, thanks amyable, feefo & woodywood for taking the trouble to try to help my little orphan. I have just tried to feed ready brek with the syringe & balloon but he doesn't really seem that interested although he has had a tiny drop. Ive been reading up on all the links you've all sent and have noticed that my little bird is not standing on has legs and wobbles over a bit when he moves, also his feet don't seem to be as straight as some photos Ive seen of other birds. Do you think this is just because he is still quite young or something more serious I should try to address as Ive found an article on the internet saying.......... '' babies often suffer from Vitamin B2 deficiency...these conditions, and the effect they have had on the baby can be corrected with calcium and vitamin D3 supplement, such as Zolcal D or Calcivet and a vitamin supplement such as Brewers Yeast, so don't let anyone persuade you that it would be kinder to put the baby to sleep. [/I]............... If you think I should be getting any of these things.........has anyone any ideas where I can get them from?


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

If you look at some of the videos from when Woody was young you'll notice that he didn't use his feet / legs much - he mostly kept them clenched.
After feeding him he used to just tip forward! So I made a sort of nest for him with a rag rolled into a donut shape and sat him on that.
I can't really remember at what stage he stood up I'm afraid - think it was about 4 weeks in.
Have PM'd you to see if you want me to send some baby bird formula.

Looking at the photo he's +10 days I reckon already.


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi again Phil, Ive no idea how this forum thing works but Ive just sent you my address and because I am new to the internet I'm not sure if Ive just posted my address on the internet for everyone to see.........I hope not!!! Many Many Thanks Ian


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Address is safe and just came to me!
It will be in the post in the morning and be with you Friday morning - send it next day/signed for.
Don't need any repayment - lets just lets try and give this little one a fighting chance!


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Ian - Pm'd again on how to get the videos.

If you get a chance try and take a photo of his poop - on a white background would be better! It will help others on the site determine what shape he is in.


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all, as woodywood suggested Ive taken a pic of my little orphans poop, he didnt seem to want a pic taken so is not showing his best side ha. Grateful for any input!!!! Thanks


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Looks like all is in good hands. I was going to offer you some baby rearing food as well so thanks so much Woodywood for covering that and the Calcium supplement. It's a good idea to give that support anyway to help strengthen them up while they grow.

They don't always seem to take to the ballon/syringe immediately but generally it works very well as it is so like the feeding method of the parents. I'd persevere for the time being.

Just keep him warm a snuggled in the towel donut inbetween feeds and monitor the legs over the next couple of days. It's mainly important to ensure the legs aren't spread out while they're young, as long as you give them a surface to sit on that isn't slippery they can grip to keep their legs curled up beside them while nesting.
Like Phil said, a towel rolled up around them is ideal, also worth putting some white kitchen paper in as a lining so you can see the poops.
We tend to be keen on talking poops on here as they can tell us a lot about the bird's health. 

Keep us posted, love to hear how things are progressing. 

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just seen Woodywood has covered the poops issue, I told you we can be obsessed with poops..


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all, as woodywood suggested Ive taken a pic of my little orphans poop, he didnt seem to want a pic taken so is not showing his best side ha. Grateful for any input!!!! Thanks


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Well those don't look too bad to me considering he's not been eating that much the past day.
If he was starving they'd tend to be very dark treacle green.

So try and keep him hydrated at least for now. I'm not sure if this had been covered but are you giving any re-hydrating fluids?
That being some warm water mixed with either sugar or glucose and a pinch of salt. If you have a small syringe ideally you can just dribble some along the side of his beak and see if he sips it. Don't put the syringe directly in his mouth as he might aspirate if it gets into his airways.

If you have any scales you could just weigh him to see how many grams he is, then you have a bench mark to guage how he's progressing once his feeding is back on track.

Janet


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, thanks for being my poop inspector ha.......my husband has nicknamed her 'Birdie'... so original... NOT ha. She just did another poop and it was a bit more runny than last one....hope that's a good sign. Have persevered as you advised and just tried her with a little more ready brek......a bit more successful than the last attempt but still only taking about 2 notches on my syringe (unfortunately my makings have come off the syringe as its very old) so cant say how much taken but definitely not much. I am also making sure Birdie is warm and have put a rolled up towel around and that seems to have steadied him a bit better. I will definitely try to re-hydrate with the mixture you advise and will keep you posted. Will it be ok to give a last feed at say 11pm and then feed again about 7am?
Thank you so much for all the help I am receiving I or should I say we are so very grateful. I feel as though I owe it to the little thing to give it every chance I can to survive, as it seems to really want to live.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

That will be fine to feed and leave until morning, they wouldn't be fed through the night at this age so no problem.

Watery poops aren't great but it's early days and they could improve once Birdie's eating more normally.

Great job!

Janet


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Woodywood, Amyable & Feeefo, Sorry for this late post, but I think we might be getting somewhere with ''Dicky'' (I decided that my husbands lame name of 'Birdie' wasn't accurate) so we've renamed him/her ''Dickie'' after the cricket umpire (Dicky Burd?) who also had a lot of spunk. Well last night Dicky had about 3 marks on my syringe of ready brek and this morning has had about 5 ish? we spilled some so its a rough guide. I also gave him a few drops of the warm solution of water, sugar & pinch of salt he wasn't too keen on that, but had a few drops last night and again this morning......just hope I got the measures right. Speaking of measuring I hunted out some scales this morning to weigh Dicky on......... but I'm not sure exactly how accurate they are really....anyway after waiting a while till he'd stopped flapping and settled, the reading was about 70/80g. Would you think the amount of food he is taking is about average for the weight and should I feed ....say? ..every 3/4hrs as hes only having that very small amount?? Thanks Vicky & Ian


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As long as his crop is emptying between feeds you can feed him more often.

How warm is his food when you invite him to eat? It needs to be as close to 39 degrees as possible, we found that Poppet wouldn't eat if it was too cool.

What you could also do is scatter some canary seed around him, he should be tempted to test it and might start eating on his own. You could also try soaking small seeds in warm water then putting a little pinch of seed at the front of his beak.


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Feefo, I mix the ready brek with hot/warm water and put it in the syringe ready for feeding then I get Dickie out of the box and start to feed so the mixture is still warm. I'm having a little trouble with the 'crop' thing......I'm never very sure whether its three quarters full. Ive never handled a bird of any sort before let alone a baby and getting a little confused. We seem to get a little ready brek down his/her front so its difficult to make out whether its ok and I don't want to over handle it to stress it too much plus when it wont eat any more it just nestles down making it difficult to see the crop.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Vicky,

Well I've managed to dig out my notes I kept from the last two Doves I raised. It might give you some idea as to how Dickie's doing.

I didn't know for sure how old these two were when I got them but they were tiny compared to Dickie.
One was smaller than the other so I'll base this on the larger one.

At about 12/14days old he was 75gms in weight and I fed him 20ml of formula through the syringe three times a day.

At around this stage he was curious and trying to peck at small seeds sprinkled around him but couldn't actually manage to pick any up.

Another two days later he was fluttering and attempting to fly up a few inches to a perch.
Still pecking but not feeding himself yet.

At three weeks old he was 115gms. He started to pick up seeds and so reduced his 20ml formula feeds to twice a day. I also used to pop a few seeds into his beak at feed time along with the syringe food.
Also fluttering higher and getting stronger with his wings.

At four weeks he weighed 125gms, his dark neck ring feathers started to appear and he was self feeding ok but still topped him up at last feed to make sure he was developing.
When he was re-homed at 6 weeks he was 175gms and feeding enough on his own.

Based on your estimate of Dickie's weight I'd try and feed three times a day and offer 15/20 ml of the mix. I he's not wanting to take that much then perhaps do four feeds instead to make sure he's getting enough. Let us know how much he's taking at present.

You don't need to worry about the re-hydrating water now it's needed more when they're not feeding, he'll be getting fluids from the Ready Brek mix now.
You could get a small bowl of water and dip the end of his beak in, make sure you don't go over his nostrils, and see if he takes a sip.

How are his legs looking. I remember my smaller one was more inclined to lie down after feeds.

Have you got some Calcium supplement?

Hope this helps. Look forward to your updates.

Janet


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Janet, thanks for all the information Dickie does just lay down after feeds, hes still in his box...a deep one.... and isn't very active in between feeds. 
I received the baby bird formula from Woodywood today but haven't tried Dickie on this yet.
I haven't got any calcium but I did get my sister.....(as I cant get out much due to disability).... to buy me some 'brewers yeast' as Ive read somewhere that he'll need this don't know if that is as a vitamin supplement though, not sure about where to get the calcium from so if you can give me names of any places that would sell calcium for baby birds, I'll get my sister to get me some, or order it on the internet. Have you any advice on how to administer the brewers yeast, quantities etc? Plus Ive read about having to give grit at what stage will I have to get this? 
Kind Regards Vicky


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry Janet forgot to add in my reply to your last message he is taking between 7/9mls 4 times a day Ive only got a 10ml syringe though.......well I think its a 10ml. And he still doesn't stand up on his legs and is constantly falling forward especially when being fed.......well actually a lot of the time when hes not laying down. Vicky


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Vicky - Replied to your PM


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Woody kept leaning and falling forward during feeds so reckon you shouldn't worry about that. Woody also always clenched his feet when feeding as well. 

We also put in a small soft toy in his box - (maybe me being soft) but he always snuggled up to it after feeds.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Vicky - Just checking to see if all is going well?


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Phil, Dickie is coming on, he's taken to the baby bird food quite well and now sticks his beak in the syringe... & half his head if I let him! He's still only taking about 10ml on average 4 times a day so I hope that's sufficient at this stage.
I weighed him again today on my not too accurate or reliable scales?......and I think hes put on about 20g's he is almost 100g this evening.
I think his legs are getting a little stronger and his feet maybe straightening slightly too but he still falls forward at the drop of a hat, and sleeps quite a lot.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds as though you are or a winner there.

Keep us all updated with pictures!


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickie*

Will defiantly keep you posted and take a few more photos to follow Dickies progress as I owe you, amyable & feefo a great deal!! If it wasn't for you I would never have managed on my own. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Tried to post this on your PM's but unable to attach photo which just goes to prove Ive not used these forums before ha. Must have been a fluke the first few pictures
(Hi all, 
taken this photo of Dickie directly after this mornings feed I hadn't cleaned him properly so hes still got a bit of formula on his beak I wanted to get the photo to send to you. Can you make out his crop to see if I'm doing it right? But he's nice & clean now & maybe + 17 days??
Best Wishes Vicky)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Vicky, he looks good to me, but underdeveloped if he is 17 days as they fledge at that age.

I am watching this thread, but it is a couple of years at least since I hand raised a baby dove so I think that Woodywood and amyable are better placed to advise you as their experience is much more recent

However, if you are still feeding Ready Brek I would consider switching to something more nutritious such as Kaytee Exact, Nutribird or chick starter crumbs (which might be more readily available and can be bought in smaller quantities). The chick crumbs have to be soaked in hot (but not boiling) water for half an hour and then blended. Start him off with a mixture of the two foods, the consistency should be a little wetter than mustard.

The soaked chick crumb mix will keep in the refrigerator for a few days.
Are you giving him calcium supplements? I can send you some Gem liquid calcium if you need it, that stuff works wonders on doves.

Some of the formulas are like rock when they harden on the feathers and the baby ends up losing feathers. So if this happens try soaking the hard spots with sterile saline from Boots or make up a saline solution buy mixing boiling water with some salt.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

> I would consider switching to something more nutritious such as Kaytee Exact


Dickie is now on Kaytee Baby Bird Formula which is a good thing - Woody never liked it!

Crop looks fine to me also.

As Feefo states maybe start getting some sort or solid down him.

Is he lively most of the time or lethargic?


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi there, Dickie isn't all that active really he does tend to sleep a lot but when he is awake hes seems fairly alert I think.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Woody. Kaytee is probably the best, just hard to get hold of sometimes.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Looking at the picture, he does look small and maybe it's just the way his head is hanging but he seems a bit lethargic.

I have posted some Calcium up to Vicky today.

I think he's not getting quite enough formula still for his weight.

I don't know if the syringe you've got Vicky is a bit small now he's growing. I've forgotten how you're feeding, is it the syringe and balloon method where he has to put his beak through a slit in the top to get the formula?

I use a 50ml syringe when they're larger. I ask my vets and they let me have one. Don't know if your sister is able to pop into your local vets and ask.
You just need to cut off the pointed end and secure whatever you're using over the top with an elastic band and make a crossways slit in the top.

Also it could be the slit isn't quite large enough now if he's grown and his beak is larger so he can't get to the formula as easily.

Excuse me if I'm telling you something you're already doing, I'm just trying to think of a way to encourage him to eat a bit more each time as this might build him up better.

Janet


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Hi All, Thank you very much Ive received the liquid calcium today. 
I'm a bit worried about Dickie. Hes seems to have gone off feeding hes not increasing the amount he wants if any thing its going the other way. Hes not increased weight over last few days either. I'm using a 20ml syringe with a balloon on the end but he never wants to eat the whole amount the best he did was about 15mls and that was with some encouragement but at the min its back to about 7-10mls on average so I'm trying to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated I'm giving him the sugar solution every so often. Janet do you mind being my poop inspector again Ive attached 3 photos for you 1 is the poop, 1 of his leg that I'm also quite worried about (I thought it seemed to be straightening a little but not sure now, the last photo is a close up so you can gauge his size, age etc ...hopefully. Do you think its possible that he could have injured his legs & maybe his head too when he fell out of the tree ( it was a very very long way to fall ) because he seems to move around but its mainly ....backwards!! he can go forward but he shuffles back an awful lot. I'm sorry to land you with this especially with you having so much upset with your dogs but I am quite concerned.


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Forgot to add he is on the Kaytee baby bird food and Ive been soaking a few seeds 'trill' and mixing it with his food. Ive put some seeds around but hes showing no attempt at trying to pick them up. hes just sat burying himself in a towel watching me type at the min .


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Sorry pic of his legs in the message


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Fostermum, just a couple of comments the first is that based on you saying he weighs about 100g on the 8th and how he looks in your hand, I think trying to get 20mL of food into him at one time might be a bit of a stretch, I would be thinking 10-12mL 3-4 times right now would be fine. I myself only like to use set amounts as a guide when hand-feeding, I much prefer to get an amount, that nicely fills their crops, and check in 4-5 hours to see if it has gone through and feed again, if not, then I just give them a hour or so more. If you stuff these guys you risk aspiration and actually slowing things down. Just make sure the food temperature is 39c -+1 degree, and fairly runny so it flows nicely through his system. Does he have less of an issue when there is less/no food in his crop with walking forward?

Karyn


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Hi Karyn thanks for such a quick reply, I will take your advice about not trying to get him to take so much he dos usually stop after about 7ml taken then rests for a little while and then I re-offer the syringe and he takes a little more. I would say hes neither more active with a full crop than with an empty one and he goes backwards with both, defiantly after a feed he likes to sleep ....well relax I suppose is probably a better word. He likes to hide in the towel too...will that be to keep warm do you think or just because hes frightened? 
Regards Vicky


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vicky, just feed him until his crop start to bulge out and you can see he taken a nice amount in and just check him in 3-4 hours to see if he needs feeding again. By the end of the day you should kind of get a feel for how quickly his crop does empty and also get an idea at what number of hour intervals you should be feeding him again. This way, as he grows, you don't worry too much about amounts, but more on keeping the crop nicely bulged (but not over filled). The other thing this will do is give you an early idea if something is starting to go wrong with him, as one of the first signs of this starting to happen is a real slow down in crop emptying times. 

Hiding in a towel is just a "cave" thing that is instinctual with a good deal of animals, where they feel safer and more secure in a dimmer place where they are safe from attack and can watch what going on out the "cave" entrance.

I am going to have Cynthia have a look in to see if she thinks Dickie's feet need a little help.

Karyn


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Thanks for that Karyn I will definitly start to check the crop a lot more closely .....I must be a bit of a slow learner as it took me ages to even make out what the crop looked like!...but think Ive got the hang of it now....hopefully?
What do you think to his leg/legs is this normal?
Vicky


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vicky, I have never raised a baby Collard Dove, only pigeons, that's why I mentioned I was going to have Cynthia have a look in (I did PM her) to see if she felt things where as they should be with Dickie's legs and feet, as there are some differences with pigeons and doves at this age.

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

To be honest I can't really tell from the photograph whether his leg is splayed or not!

Does he stand up at all?

Cynthia


----------



## dreamamine (Mar 8, 2011)

hi, sorry to butt in on the thread, but im also from rotherham and im looking after a baby dove too, im in clifton, and if you have managed to get the tube with a slit in it feeding method to work could i come an have a look at how you are doing it, as im popping bits of food in by hand as he really doesnt want to eat from the tube


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Hi Cynthia Ive enclosed a picture for you to see his tail and his size against my hand. i can also take some more pics of his legs if you would like to see more? Thanks Vicky


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Vicky,

glad the calcium arrived ok. I just had a thought about him shuffling backwards. Does he do a poop when he does that as they do shuffle backwards to the edge of the nest to put the poop over the side. Maybe he's just doing that.

My baby pigeon who's around three weeks old now still won't come out of his box even though it's got parents he can see outside, so I wouldn't worry about him hiding away.
I got mine out of his nest yesterday to check his legs and he was very wobbly and his feet were a bit clenched like Dickie's.
Does Dickie have any movement in his toes if you tickle under his foot?
You're doing everything right as far as his nesting space goes so I'd start giving him the calcium and wait and see if his legs get stronger as he gets bigger.

When I raised Collared Doves I had a pair and so they competed with each other for the food. I have to say with my pigeon baby being on his own he's a lot quieter and is tending to be a bit backwards at coming forwards. 
When I was feeding the one Dove the other one would be getting frantic trying to get to the syringe. There's a lot to be said for competition to make them become more active at food time.
Dickie's got no-one else to compete with so is more likely quieter due to that.

I'd just follow Karen's advice for now and feed little and often. You're doing a good job and being very vigilant.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just been looking at my pictures of the Doves I had.

Considering there were only a couple of days between them there was quite a big difference in their size right up to the point they were fully grown, by then they had equalled out.

The smaller one in this picture looks much like the stage Dickie's at with a start of a tail. I'd reckon she was around six inches long in this picture. She was still lying down inbetween feeds according to my notes.

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh108/amyable_photos/treaclejamPt4006.jpg


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies progress*

Hi Janet I haven't tried tickling his feet but he does grip onto my finger sometimes when I have him on my hand to check his crop etc.
As for him shuffling backwards, now you come to mention it, you can sometimes see there's a poop there.
This morning he wasn't too bothered about feeding but did have about 12/15mls ish after a little while but as I said earlier he wasn't bothered & then only had 5ml ish about 2pm so Ive kept checking his crop till it felt empty about 9pm to give the last feed before bedding down for the night but he wasn't even interested in having a couple of ml really, he put his beak in but kept pulling it back out shaking his head as if he didn't want it. Then as I tried to encourage him by just holding the syringe in front of him so he could see it he started breathing quite heavy as if he was gasping so Ive put him back in his box because didn't want to stress him any more.


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry Vicky for your loss. You did everything you could and you gave him some extra time which is more than he would have had if you hadn't of picked him up.

RIP little one.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You took very good care of Dickie...fly high, little one.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Vicky,

I am so sorry to get your message about Dickie. You had a feeling things weren't all as they should be so your instincts were very much tuned to his needs and therefore you have to know you did all that you could.

I totally understand your devastation, I've experienced that on many occasions when I've lost a bird in my care. You are a very caring person and you're bound to feel this loss.

Thank you for doing all you could to help Dickie. He's at peace now bless him.

You take care of yourself,

Janet x


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vicky, I was not expecting this news at all, this is just so terribly sad to hear, as I know you were trying so hard for your little Dickie. It's never easy with ones this young. Thank you for giving him the comfort and care you did.

Karyn


----------



## fostermum (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dickies loss*

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your comments on Dickies death!! I still am trying to figure out if I could have done more for him/her.....maybe have taken him/her to see a vet yesterday morning when I first began to suspect all was not as before? as over the previous few days he/she had started to recognized the syringe so would start flapping but yesterday morning wasn't at all interested really. And he'd seemed to be progressing reasonably well up until then even though we had a bit of a shaky start. Dickie looked to me for life and I failed him/her, so again this will sound absolutely bonkers to someone who doesn't care for animals but I feel as though I have let the little one down!!!! I feel devastated and even though I had him/her for only about ten days I shall miss him/her as I would check every few hours to make sure he/she was warm, comfy etc even talked to him/her when it was feed time.
Once again a HUGE THANK YOU to EVERYONE that helped & supported me with Dickies care he will be buried in my back garden with the ashes of my much beloved 17yr cairn terrier. 
Kind Regards & Best Wishes to you all Vicky


----------

